# Granite Composite Sinks-Holding up?



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I've been recommending my customers check out granite composite sinks over the last couple years-mostly because their something different and claim to be scratch and stain resistant.

Since they are a newer animal, nobody really knew how they would look in a few years.

Most reports are great, but I have heard a few say that they are experiencing some "veining" around the drain holes. (These are Blanco products)

Anyone else have any feedback from customers? (Who have had them installed for at least 2 years)


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

rselectric1 said:


> I've been recommending my customers check out granite composite sinks over the last couple years-mostly because their something different and claim to be scratch and stain resistant.
> 
> Since they are a newer animal, nobody really knew how they would look in a few years.
> 
> ...


Got one in my kitchen, will let you know in 14 months!:thumbsup:
So far so good!


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

I had a homeowner tell me that all of their kids got e-coli/salmonella from granite composite sinks.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I had a homeowner tell me that all of their kids got e-coli/salmonella from granite composite sinks.


Are you kidding me?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Tattoo said:


> Are you kidding me?


I wish I was....I have copies of the medical records and bills to prove it.....


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

How did they connect the "outbreak" to the sink? CSI? Madam Ruby? Personal injury lawyer thought it might work? 

I'm intrigued Mark. Sounds like they are pulling a McDonalds hot coffee spill scam.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I wish I was....I have copies of the medical records and bills to prove it.....


Was it accually the sink or lack of cleaning it?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> How did they connect the "outbreak" to the sink?


Rock, paper, scissors.



Tattoo said:


> Was it accually the sink or lack of cleaning it?


Actually the sink. Clean as a whistle. 7 of the 9 kids spent a week in the hospital.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> 7 of the 9 kids


Starting to make perfect sense now.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Rock, paper, scissors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tell us more. You are making me nervous.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> Tell us more. You are making me nervous.


You should be. Did you say you just installed one in your own home?

I would run, not walk, to where it is and tear it out immediately. Do not shut off the water first, or strategically disconnect the DWV or the countertops, take a sledge hammer, chain saw, anything, rip it out and get rid of it.

Send me $350 for making you aware of this and saving your family's life. (Oh yea, make sure it is cash).


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> You should be. Did you say you just installed one in your own home?
> 
> I would run, not walk, to where it is and tear it out immediately. Do not shut off the water first, or strategically disconnect the DWV or the countertops, take a sledge hammer, chain saw, anything, rip it out and get rid of it.
> 
> Send me $350 for making you aware of this and saving your family's life. (Oh yea, make sure it is cash).


Cookie the clown.

I think this is an isolated incident. I would like to hear more details myself but from what I gather, PC and decorum forbids him to say more.

I have NEVER heard of a bacterial problem, only potential problems with veining around the drains. I think you are fine. He had a scammer on his hands. I get them too occasionally. They usually fall into a certain demographic range.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

*Whoa---------*

 I'm glad I'm not in the loop on that--I have only had one customer install one(they picked and paid-not me) Not sure of the brand.

Were you in a liability situation?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've used Blanco Silgranit sinks in 4 houses. I have had 1 issue where a pin hole appeared towards the top of one. Almost looked like a knot in wood fell out. Blanco's warranty was BS. They supplied a new sink but no labor for plumbing remove/install or the granite top that needed to be removed/install for the undermount sink.

I have another customer that claims her sink is spider-webbing around the disposal hole. I do see "marks" but it has been fine for the past 2 years. No leaks. They say the sink is scratch resistant so I don't know what it could be. 

Other 2 have been fine.

I'm no longer recommended them. If someone specifically asks for one, I tell them my stories and let them decide. Any further warranty work and we charge labor for remove/install.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I had a homeowner tell me that all of their kids got e-coli/salmonella from granite composite sinks.


Mark,
Tell the HO to stop bathing her kids in one side of the sink while she's cleaning chicken in the other :thumbup:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Yea, I was just joking - I love how serious some of you guys take everything...:w00t::w00t::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

*Ho Ho Ho*

That's as funny as a girl friend telling you she's pregnant.:w00t::laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Maybe this'll teach some body
to read the whole thread.




















No it won't.


----------

